# Sis labs?



## Grejbgik (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone ever heard of Sis labs .


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2019)

Yep I have used there tren e test e and anavar. Oils did what they should didn’t see anything from the anavar


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 10, 2019)

Sissy Labs?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

They’re aligned with bro labs


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2019)

I sat here thinking I am sure sis labs are based in the uk how does s30 know that and I don’t. Then it clicked 



Straight30weight said:


> They’re aligned with bro labs


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 11, 2019)

originalsteroids said:


> View attachment 8627
> View attachment 8628
> View attachment 8629



he apparently has heard of them lol


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

They are well know for garbage orals in uk, I only used them because at the time didn’t have another option. Oils good to go though, **** knows how they can make decent oils but can’t get the orals right 



Gibsonator said:


> he apparently has heard of them lol


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hit me up......


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> Yep I have used there tren e test e and anavar. Oils did what they should didn’t see anything from the anavar



If you guys aren't comfortable ordering from a website. How would you get it from sis labs?


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

where did i say i dont get anything off a website? I use a website for everything



StickyNuts said:


> If you guys aren't comfortable ordering from a website. How would you get it from sis labs?


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> where did i say i dont get anything off a website? I use a website for everything



Maybe I'm getting you confused. Literally everyone on here seems to say websites are just going to rip you off. But you're in the UK right. And isn't it legal there?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2019)

StickyNuts said:


> Maybe I'm getting you confused. Literally everyone on here seems to say websites are just going to rip you off. But you're in the UK right. And isn't it legal there?



the majority of websites sell bunk/underdosed shit is what the problem is. you'll most likely get what u order but it won't be what you ordered, ya get it?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2019)

double post


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Right, which is shit. Shitty world we live in. I mean I recently received my first cycle from a trusted family member. Haven't started because I'm waiting on the arimidex. But I'm just curious about where his source gets it. I think his source knows the cook. But it's like where does his dude get the material. It has to be off a website. You know eventually it would lead to a website.


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> double post



Sorry didn't tag you


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

I used the Brand befire they had a website it was just an email contact that I had. Then they emailed me with a password about a year later and a link to there new website. Don’t think you can order without logging on


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> I used the Brand befire they had a website it was just an email contact that I had. Then they emailed me with a password about a year later and a link to there new website. Don’t think you can order without logging on



Yeah I've heard about that too. Just not the website with it. Not befire but robotics. Have you heard of them. I've read only he will rip you off. And he only takes cash in the mail I think. If I'm remembering correctly. Just seems a little sketchy seeing all the bad reviews and him only taking cash in the mail first before shipment.


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

No I don’t think anyone hear of this outfit, called southern ghost



StickyNuts said:


> Yeah I've heard about that too. Just not the website with it. Not befire but robotics. Have you heard of them. I've read only he will rip you off. And he only takes cash in the mail I think. If I'm remembering correctly. Just seems a little sketchy seeing all the bad reviews and him only taking cash in the mail first before shipment.


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> No I don’t think anyone hear of this outfit, called southern ghost



Lol I meant robolics. If I am spelling it correct. I just went and searched his name and yeah people say he's shit lol


----------



## Allin1320 (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll take some sis liquids if anyone is offering. Good stuff if it's real


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 16, 2019)

Allin1320 said:


> I'll take some sis liquids if anyone is offering. Good stuff if it's real



I'm positive no one has mentioned offering anything.


----------



## originalsteroids (Oct 16, 2019)

visit our website originalsteroids.org
balkan pharmaceuticals, SIS labs, pharmacom labs, sp labs, zphc.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 8, 2019)

hey how can i order ?


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2019)

I know your desperate blaze but them questions can get you in trouble here and also open the gates for you to be robbed



Blaze said:


> hey how can i order ?


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 8, 2019)

Is it me or has the floodgates for scammers just busted open in the last 3 months


----------



## Blaze (Dec 8, 2019)

hey Trump and everyone else,

I do apologies and take your point. I'll remove that post


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2019)

due to the clamp down of exporting Raws from China  I guess 



Deadhead said:


> Is it me or has the floodgates for scammers just busted open in the last 3 months


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 9, 2019)

I thought I'd add my limited knowledge.

I've always heard and been told that Sis labs has _questionable_ oils and bunk orals. Much like the Onyx situation a while back.


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

Ive seen labs posted for Sis with slightly under dosed gear but by no means bunk


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

Goldenhigh said:


> Ive seen labs posted for Sis with slightly under dosed gear but by no means bunk


 You have been here for an hour with 14 posts. Slow down tiger.


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You have been here for an hour with 14 posts. Slow down tiger.




Ive been trawling forums for months finally decided to dip my toes with the nuggets Ive seen and learned, youve been here for 3 years anyway with 2426 Im sure you had a few post sessions


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

Goldenhigh said:


> Ive been trawling forums for months finally decided to dip my toes with the nuggets Ive seen and learned, youve been here for 3 years anyway with 2426 Im sure you had a few post sessions


 Trying to up your post count so you can sell drugs here never works.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

Goldenhigh said:


> Ive been trawling forums for months finally decided to dip my toes with the nuggets Ive seen and learned, youve been here for 3 years anyway with 2426 Im sure you had a few post sessions



Everybody likes the loud guy at the bar. 

Or the person who comes to your house and rearranges things.

slow down, chill and stay a while...


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Trying to up your post count so you can sell drugs here never works.



So far off the mark bro, anyone gets a pm of me looking or selling aas can report me for a ban


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Everybody likes the loud guy at the bar.
> 
> Or the person who comes to your house and rearranges things.
> 
> slow down, chill and stay a while...



I'm not going anywhere I just dipped my toes into the forums


----------

